# Flash to a new rom



## razielleonhart (Feb 27, 2012)

well i want to flash a new rom on my bionic but i dont want to lose my flash on cricket as i need my phone for day to day use. i am rooted on 5.9.901 i have made a nandroid back up a few days ago. i really want to mod the hell out of my phone but i am worried i will lose my flash. I just need to know what i can and can not do. I really want to remove all my bloatware and i need the 1% battery mod.


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

What do you mean by "not wanting to lose your flash?" If you are talking about losing your current setup then you are fine if you made a backup. If you flash a new rom and don't like it you can just restore your backup. Another thing you can do is install Safestrap which will essentially let you run two different roms. It creates a "safe" partition. That's how mine is setup, Eclipse on the "unsafe" partition and AOKP on the "safe" partition. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm also a bit lost on "don't want to loose flash". Safe strap as mentioned above is the way to go as you won't loose anything if you switch systems. Moat roms will remove bloatware also.


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

He's worried because he flashed his phone to be used on cricket and not verizon.

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Something about having his bionic flashed to cricket?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Something about having his bionic flashed to cricket?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Lol, I'm still lost, guess you are too.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Cricket is another provider like strait talk

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

I know what cricket is. Maybe he wants to know if he can flash any rom with cricket, not sure.

Sent from my Droid BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

